
When A.I. Matures, It May Call Jürgen Schmidhuber ‘Dad’ - digital55
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/27/technology/artificial-intelligence-pioneer-jurgen-schmidhuber-overlooked.html
======
AndrewKemendo
This is terribly depressing. I feel bad for Jurgen cause I have always thought
he was on the right track philosophically, which is arguably what put him at
odds with the rest of the community.

------
dekhn
article confuses AI with ML.

